# Favorite/best Opeth album?



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

What do you think? I'm personally tied between My Arms, Your Hearse and Watershed, but I'll go with Watershed just in terms of sheer ingenuity.


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol no one voted. I personally find Opeth very bland so I'm not the best to talk about this subject but my few favorite songs are in Blackwater Park.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well thanks for commenting anyways bud haha 

Since a couple of members became a bit more inactive/banned my threads haven't been doing as well lol

Which song is it that you like?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

So, what is the best introductory Opeth album... ?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> So, what is the best introductory Opeth album... ?


Well... for a metalhead I would recommend My Arms, Your Hearse, for a classicalhead I would recommend Watershed. Either way though, they must be listened to strait through, they are not nearly as effective listened to in bits and pieces.


----------



## Dark Symphony (Apr 24, 2011)

I tend to like albums by bands influenced by Opeth more than Opeth themselves, I don't just feel much when I listen to their music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Dark Symphony said:


> I tend to like albums by bands influenced by Opeth more than Opeth themselves, I don't just feel much when I listen to their music.


I gotcha.

Personally Opeth has always been pretty moving to me, but that's a cool link you posted.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Where _is_ cnote anyway?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> Where _is_ cnote anyway?


He's been banned temporarily... for the summer I believe.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

MAYH for sure......nothing after Blackwater gets me too excited, great contrast of extreme styles

I recently got the DVD which features live performance of entire Blackwater Park album in great sound and picture quality:


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Aekerfeldt can't growl anymore IMO. He's weak. In his prime, he was unstoppable.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I come to Opeth more from the prog direction than the metal direction. And I never cared for growling vocals, although they are not a deal breaker for me.

That being said, Blackwater Park and Heritage are my favorite, with the edge going to Heritage. Which is pretty much a straight prog album.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

It's a tie between Morningrise and Still Life. Two equally emotionally gripping and inspired albums.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I think metal died after the mid-90s, so naturally to me the first album feels the most alive of any of them.


----------



## BlackDahlia (Aug 12, 2013)

I really like this band. Heard of them through the connection with Porcupine Tree.

I voted Ghost Reveries


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ghost Reveries is the only one I've listened to much because it's the only one I've had for a while. I'll get back to you when I've listened to all of them because I really like Ghost Reveries. 

I like that they do some creative stuff and switch their sound up a bit rather than just "thrashing" constantly.


----------

